# Old World Bread Recipes



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hi to all. May I recommend a bread book I found at Barnes and Noble called BAKING BREAD AT HOME by Tom Jaine. It offers lots of old world recipes; all breads are made with a starter, a poolish or a biga. Lots of pictures and instructions are included. The book was on sale for less than $10!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Looks interesting Koko.

Can be found here


----------

